# spinning doll heAD



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, new to the forum, been working haunts for 13 years and finally doing my own haunt. I want to make a shelf of dolls with their heads spinning. what is a good way to make this happen. should i get a small motor and gears or what. i can see it in my head but not sure what to use to make this happen. would like the heads to do a full 360 turn.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Depending on the dolls I would try to have one motor and use pulleys or something to tie them all together. Otherwise I would use servos on each doll and a Micro controller.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

You say "shelf of dolls" so, to me, that implies they are relatively small...at least sub-human size, and you want multiple spinners.

Guess I'd have to chime in with the opposite of the 'one motor/multiple pulleys' and say I'd probably go with several small motors...just seems to me like it would be much easier to run a few electric lead lines than try to keep multiple small belts aligned. Though either system could be made to work.

If you shop around, you could likely find motors which are already geared to about the RPM you want, so it would be as easy as separating head and body, clearing out space for the motor, then re-attaching the head. If you stick with low-volt DC motors, that would add a bit of safety, as well as giving you a reverse-spin option.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like individual motors for each doll head would be the way to go. 

Plus, I would think it would be better (creepier) if each head was turning at a slightly different rate.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Search for "robot gear motors" - there are small yellow 5V motors that will do what you want. Also, you can change how fast they turn with different levels of power...9V will make them go fast than 5V, etc.

Then buy a good REGULATED power supply to run them. Don't use a cheapo non-regulated supply, it could burn them out.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, and the easy way to control their speed is to use a "pwm motor controller" which will let you vary the voltage to the motor and how fast it turns. The little $2.00 ones on eBay are all you need.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the diy in me says one motor with an izzy gear for each head...






if you have 12 dolls you will need 12 gears with long dowels for the heads.
mount them all to a flat board which doubles as a stand.

maybe i can mock something up later for a visual reference.


----------



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks for all the info, i am going to do individual motors for each head, so i can move them around the rooms, i had a thought of taking apart those mini hand or desk fans that are battery operated and using the gears and switch from it. any opinions.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The desk fans may be too fast without something to slow them down. Check out the yellow robot motors, you can get them at different speeds and they're designed for going faster and slower.


----------



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok will do, where can I find those, would a radio shack or hobby store carry them, what all would I need to make it work besides the motor


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Hobby stores might have them. Since Radio Shack got sold they've gotten rid of most hobby electronics, they used to have a box with six of these in it and there might still be one if you have an open store near you. This is what it looks like:
http://www.radioshack.com/make-it-robotics-gear-motors-kit/2770174.html

It's probably simpler to get them on the web. Here's a link to some in the US:
http://www.robotshop.com/en/dagu-gear-motor-pair-90-degree-shaft.html

Also try Jameco, they have supplied hobbyists (and pros!) for years:
http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_2150432_-1

If you can wait a couple of weeks, they're much cheaper on ebay. Search for "robot gear motor".

This is an example of the PWM speed controller on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PWM-DC-6V-1...-Controller-/221714218228?hash=item339f327cf4

Here's the same thing from the US, this is MDFly, they're here in California and are good to buy from.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-28V-Pulse...ntroller-3A-/381212423180?hash=item58c207f40c

If you do buy on ebay from China, pick an auction that has "epacket delivery" which is faster than the standard delivery.


----------

